# Western Union



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 16, 2013)

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/11/15/us/cia-tracking-money-transfers/

Sorry if the link isn't working...idk wtf the deal is...

Check it...

"I got an email from Western Union last night saying that from now on..you have to provide the receiver with the MTCN# (control or tracking number) and that they have to use it to get a special pin number from Western Union Customer Service (over the phone I believe) to pick up the money. No pin=No cash."
Quote from an acquaintance...


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 16, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> http:// http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/15/us/cia-tracking-money-transfers/
> 
> Sorry if the link isn't working...idk wtf the deal is...
> 
> ...



Here's a working link to the story. Props to Frank.TB for surfacing this topic. Fawking scary times in the US...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 16, 2013)

This only applies to WU locations that are not Currency Exchanges, this has been their procedure since June 1st.....Nothing new here....


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 19, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> This only applies to WU locations that are not Currency Exchanges, this has been their procedure since June 1st.....Nothing new here....



I've heard some vendors will have funds sent to another country.  Is that why?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 19, 2013)

If the amount is over $299 some vendors may opt to have the funds go overseas where the receiver will have an ID.  Plus its a lot cheaper to send to China than to your next door neighbor....


----------



## shenky (Nov 21, 2013)

As soon as I saw WU and moneygram as method of payment for this game, I knew it wouldn't last long. There are other, arguably easier methods of sending funds. Recently I read about someone who received an email from the feds (?) after sending payment through WU, that claimed they believed his money transfer was being used for an illegal drug transaction, and so was cancelled. Big brother's dick will be in wire transfers very soon.


----------



## djt248 (Nov 21, 2013)

^^^^^My friend, what you read is untrue.  The Feds will never send emails to you. You'd be lucky to get a letter from them unless it's about your back taxes, they don't do their business with emails. Now a knock in your do, well that's possible but unless the shipment is of size it would more than likely be your local LE passed down from the DEA.


----------



## shenky (Nov 21, 2013)

very possible. I put feds with a parenthesis and question mark because I'm unsure if I remembered that part of the story correctly. A letter from someone/somewhere


----------



## musclej (Nov 24, 2013)

Western union once told me that if there is any belief to be sending money for unlawfully activity your money will be held and no refund issued. Same as if the receiver name gets flagged they keep your money.


----------



## shenky (Dec 4, 2013)

musclej said:


> Western union once told me that if there is any belief to be sending money for unlawfully activity your money will be held and no refund issued. Same as if the receiver name gets flagged they keep your money.



jesus, how the **** do they make that call?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 4, 2013)

shenky said:


> jesus, how the **** do they make that call?



That call has "arbitrary" written all over it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 4, 2013)

Western Union will only retain the funds if they put a hold on the transaction, they will investigate and if the sender wants his funds returned, he has to provide ID.....


----------

